# Build a long 3 ----Bow Simulator



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

:couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2:

Just waiting.


----------



## THE WARHORSE (Jan 7, 2010)

Whats a bow simulator?




Or did you mean bow _stimulator_?


Big difference.......:wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

1. = Bow Sling

2.= 3 pc.of 1 inch out side diameter- washers. To take up space in Galvanize 1" X 3/4 " reducer

3. = 1" X 3/4 " Galvanize reducer

4.= a 1" square headed black iron plug . 

5. = a 1" outside threaded diameter Electrical plastic nipple. or threaded pipe.
To be cut from a 12 inch threaded piece of pipe, or nipple.
To finish or be 3 3/4 inches long and raw on both ends.

6. = a 3/4" x 3/4" x 3/4" plastic White Tee

7. = a release cord.

8 = a Electrical gray Scepter 1 1/4 MO 25
One end of this off set .Has a 1 5/8 inch diameter opening. The other end, has threads and is 1 5/8 out side diameter. Over all length is 4 inches.

9. a 1" outside threaded diameter Electrical plastic nipple. or threaded pipe.
To be cut from a 12 inch thread piece of pipe or nipple.
To finish, or be 5 1/8 inches long. And raw on one end. With threads on the other end.

10 = a spring that is wedged out on one end.
To ask for. Some time it comes in a set of three. Or sold as one. You want the heaviest or strongest of the 3.
These spring sets are for bending copper tubing.

****************************
Instruction to put it together will be in next post. With a picture of the bow simulator :wink: [ Later 
__________________


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

THE WARHORSE said:


> Whats a bow simulator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**************************

Now that would depend on. Which end you hooked the release on. :wink:


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

hmm


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Theres quiet a story be hind this bow simulator.
U-C, i made this some time ago. Took it to the 3rd leg of a IBO shoot.
This archer,just had to have one. Told him i would bring him one the next day.
Well i went home and built him one at my cost. And took it the shoot the next day. And gave it to him.

Funny thing  not to long after that. We see them changed some what. And being sold, for around $40.00  :wink: [ Later

*********************

Would U like to C the bottom part. That will cost a extra 25 cents ha ha


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t ------------:wink:

No one seems to want to see the bottom attachment.


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

How can I get you your quarter?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> No one seems to want to see the bottom attachment.


Do we need to paypal the quarter or what?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

You got any step by step instructions? Call me stupid I guess. I guess I can't just figure it out.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

pacnate said:


> You got any step by step instructions? Call me stupid I guess. I guess I can't just figure it out.


Let me try.

1. Screw the long dark piece of pipe into the galvanize reducer fitting, Small end.

2. Slip the other end of the long dark pipe into the end of the white T and glue with PVC type glue

3. Slip the short dark piece of pipe,into the other end of the T and glue.

4. Put the non threaded end of the Electrical off set. Over the bottom of the out side of the out let of the T. And drill a 1/4 inch hole completely through both pieces.
That hole is use for your wrist sling. Intern it keep both pieces together. Now you can position it first and glue the two together if you like. And then drill the hole. 
Caution. make sure you bow grip handle is straight in line with the upper part.

5. Slide the small end of the spring ., though the galvanize fitting and out the other end of the small dark pipe.
Attach a looped cord on the end of the spring sticking out. By spreading the spring wire end. And taking the cord around the spring windings, about 3 or 4 times. This keeps the loop from coming off .When you draw the loop with your release to anchor.

6. Now place 3 washers inside the galvanize fitting .To take up space. And screw the square nut plug into the big end of the galvanize fitting .To hold the big end of the spring in place.

7. If you like. You can remove the plug. And fill the cavity of the galvanize fitting with rubber silicon .

If you need more help just ask. :wink: [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

pacnate said:


> Do we need to paypal the quarter or what?




Now that right there was funny. 


I will show U the bottom with a lazier attached. It had another piece on the front for weight. But i guess i have loss it. [ BUT ] if U laugh i will haft to. [ Kilts-you ] :wink: 


************************Sorry guys on bottom pic. I had it straight, and the top moved on me. The top i just set in, wasn't fasten, just for the picture.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

off the subject,how do you like the new carter release that you show in that one picture?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kc hay seed said:


> off the subject,how do you like the new carter release that you show in that one picture?


Hello

Well lets C, ] Ut - O,  I'm on the burner here. Hope i don't put my foot in my mouth. And loose ground :wink:
I like it real well, for a thumb release. Being it fits a mild light thumb trigger squeeze me archer .Like my self.

The hammer is a little light, for that archer,that really holds down on the thumb nob . While pulling hard against the wall.To make his shot
But that same archer could place the thumb on the nob lightly.Pull hard against the wall with his fingers. And just drag his thumb along to make the shot.

Another thing i have observed with this release. The original thumb device. Allows more leverage to the release to fire. Making the trigger seem lighter.
Now when i added the thumb nob. It took away some of the leverage. Intern made the trigger some what harder.

So my assumption here is. The smaller the thumb peg the more the release feels harder to fire.
Now i haven't tried this yet. But if i was a betting man. i would say a 1/4 inch knurled thumb nob. Just might accomplish a even harder firring release.
Base on reducing the size above of mine to a 3/4 inch nob. I now have on my the release. :wink: [ Later

But i will say my thumb. Has always seem to be, my down fall with making a shot. Where as a hinge release and me gets along much better. And this thumb release, seems to be the exception of the rule. We also get along pretty good. For a old fellow. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Now that right there was funny.
> 
> 
> I will show U the bottom with a lazier attached. It had another piece on the front for weight. But i guess i have loss it. [ BUT ] if U laugh i will haft to. [ Kilts-you ] :wink:
> ...


___________________


Well i slipped one over on U young-uns . And you didn't ketch me at it.  :wink:

Look at picture 1. and then picture 2.. And notice the bow grip. Picture two is on back -wards. Thats what i get, for rushing to show that confounded bottom.  :wink: [ Later


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

*release knob*



Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> 
> Well lets C, ] Ut - O,  I'm on the burner here. Hope i don't put my foot in my mouth. And loose ground :wink:
> I like it real well, for a thumb release. Being it fits a mild light thumb trigger squeeze me archer .Like my self.
> ...


i understand the old fellow part for you and i are about the same age.i bet one of carters thumb shoes would be the cats meow on that release.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kc hay seed said:


> i understand the old fellow part for you and i are about the same age.i bet one of carters thumb shoes would be the cats meow on that release.


Sounds like You might be on to something.

Now that thumb shoe . Has a interesting yarn behind it. I could tell about it. And how i think it came about..  :wink:


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> ___________________
> 
> 
> Well i slipped one over on U young-uns . And you didn't ketch me at it.  :wink:
> ...



Wow! I showed this thread to a couple buddies at work because I thought the handle had to be on backwards :mg: Had a post all set to ask about it and didn't submit it:zip:. I thought "Man, that's Unk. No way he put it together wrong, I just don't understand something." So, Unk, you sort of reverse pulled one over on me--or, I sort of pull one over on myself--or something like that... :cheers: Good on ya, Unk. :wav: I got a heck of a LOL out of it anyway.

And GREAT idea, btw.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

unk one of this day i would like to visit that garage of yours. must be tons of project started cramped in there. :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

fishcatcher said:


> unk one of this day i would like to visit that garage of yours. must be tons of project started cramped in there. :thumbs_up




*****************


Some times i think, my garage work shop. Is sorta stuffed on the edge's .Or again ,i just might need to go on a diet.  :wink:

And again. With another thought. And that being, at my age. I don't haft to reach very far. Ever thing is close, with in hands reach. All but the toilet paper. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Back for another look. Enjoy [ Later


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2016)

Tag


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kc hay seed said:


> off the subject,how do you like the new carter release that you show in that one picture?


===============

Hello
Well it now has been 7 years since you ask your question.
I think now I can give you a answer.:grin:
Every thing has been find up to now. 

Sent it back into Carter this past Monday to be cleaned. I bowed it out with air. Didn't help. Got to many irons in the fire right now to take it a part. :wink:


----------

